# Thai Buddhist Monks



## Dave O'Dottu

has anyone ever interacted with thai buddhist monks

do they really seem nice?

or do you sense something else?


----------



## Ozfarang

Thai men are supposed to go through Monk hood so that their mothers can be free of sins on their deathbed or Something similar. So a lot of the monks you see might only practice for like two weeks.
I can say honestly though that from short or long term monks that I don't sense anything sinister!

They aren't going to get rich quick being monks and you don't hear of any perverted freaks like the church that I won't name but you know... Btw I'm not religious - my theory is that there is 168 religions so my chances of picking theright one (if there is a right one) are slim.
I don't have anything against religion but I think it exists to unite people which when there is more than one religion will also put groups of united people against one another.

So is religion existing a good or bad thing? Maybe it would be good if your religion was the only one? But what if it was their religion that was the only one...

Why do I drink on Sunday nights?


----------



## steiner

My impression is that monks are wary of Farangs .Thai people know how to interact with monks and give them the respect they expect to receive according to their status.Foreigners usually don`t know much about Thai culture and religion and so may not know what is appropriate behavior when meeting a monk.


----------



## Bobr

They're human so much like Catholic priests, there are probably some bad ones, however I've met many at the Thai school where I teach and they all seemed like nice people.

The one monk I've seen several times a week for over a year finally asked me if I through a Thai teacher what religion I belonged to. When I told him Catholic, but I do not practice it, all he said was "you should." No effort to convert me or anything like that. Very nice man deserving of respect.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

Ozfarang said:


> Thai men are supposed to go through Monk hood so that their mothers can be free of sins on their deathbed or Something similar.


they are doing what a lot of religions do, which is to get support from the common people by defrauding them. 

the buddhists invented the merit scam, i.e, if you do such-and-such for us, you get a reward after you or your relative dies. 

in this case you cite they get free work from young men


----------



## A90

Dave O'Dottu said:


> they are doing what a lot of religions do, which is to get support from the common people by defrauding them.
> 
> the buddhists invented the merit scam, i.e, if you do such-and-such for us, you get a reward after you or your relative dies.
> 
> in this case you cite they get free work from young men


I was curious how long it would take for such a response.


----------



## Solarpoweredsophie

My husband and I were holidaying in Bangkok and where looking for a toilet at a small temple. We were directed to another building outside. Upon arrival a group of monks simply giggled and stared at us when we asked directions. There are many do's and don'ts when dealing with monks respectfully. I have since read culture shock Thailand a survival guide to customs and etiquette, a great book for anyone looking to spend a substantial amount of time there!


----------



## AnyGivenDay

*Love it*

Thank you so much, I need to smile! Tough day. Wish I could move to Thailand this week.

_my theory is that there is 168 religions so my chances of picking theright one (if there is a right one) are slim.
I don't have anything against religion but I think it exists to unite people which when there is more than one religion will also put groups of united people against one another.

So is religion existing a good or bad thing? Maybe it would be good if your religion was the only one? But what if it was their religion that was the only one...

Why do I drink on Sunday nights?_


----------



## Ted88888

All Thai men will typically be a monk at one time in their life. Thus - some good, some not so good.

Don't fantasize about what a monk is or should be. 

They are just a regular people trying to follow their religion. Not a big deal good - or bad.


----------



## Andrew Hicks

Bobr said:


> They're human so much like Catholic priests, there are probably some bad ones, however I've met many at the Thai school where I teach and they all seemed like nice people.
> 
> The one monk I've seen several times a week for over a year finally asked me if I through a Thai teacher what religion I belonged to. When I told him Catholic, but I do not practice it, all he said was "you should." No effort to convert me or anything like that. Very nice man deserving of respect.


I fully agree with these comments and I have met many monks who live as nearly as possible to the ascetic Buddhist ideal and provide a strong lead and example for the young.

There are of course those who don't live up to the ideal but this is sometimes because monkhood is used as a haven for troubled souls who make as much of a mess of life inside the wat as they did outside.

There may be criticisms of ostentation and excessive superficial ritual but the simple reflective life is achieved by many.

With a rapid pace of change in the villages, this institution is sorely needed as a source of stability and good standards. The wat and the school are at the core of rural society.

Andrew


----------



## Cer

A90 said:


> I was curious how long it would take for such a response.


It is one big "tamboon" circus.
I keep away from it and let my wife do her "business".
I am not religious and I look very critical at the things I see happening around me.


----------



## Andrew Hicks

Oneman said:


> ​
> Interesting question.
> I followed the progress of a Thai man whom I have known for 5+ years as he became a monk, and then finished his duty and returned to normal life.
> The man is my Thai language teacher, and we have been meeting for lessons 3-4 times every week, for over 5 years -- so I knew him quite well.
> 
> Short answer: His personality completely changed when he became a monk.
> I went to visit him at his Wat in a different province.
> Nothing prepared me for the change in his behavior.
> He simply wasn't the same person as before.
> It was something of a shock.
> 
> And, no, he was not particularly "nice".
> 
> After serving as a monk for a short time -- typical for most adult Thai men -- he returned to "civilian" life.
> A few days after leaving the Wat, he and his wife came to visit me.
> Even though his hair was still very short, and his eyebrows had not yet grown back, his personality had reverted to the same as before.
> 
> While he was a monk, did I sense "something else"?
> Certainly did.
> Monks in Thailand are taught that they are the image of Buddha.
> In fact, the classifier word for monk in the Thai language is not "person", but, rather, "image", meaning "image of Buddha".
> 
> Bottom line, monks are not "themselves", because -- as long as they are wearing the yellow robes -- they are expected to personify the Buddha.
> 
> Hopes this helps to understand the situation.
> 
> -- Oneman



An interesting post.

I have sensed something similar with men I have known who have become monks. They are of course expected to be set apart from the laity and for example must have no contact with women. Perhaps that is what one sees in this situation, especially if accompanied by ones wife. Perhaps especially if there are other monks around, your old friend is just doing his best to keep up the appearance of being not of this world as is expected of him.

Andrew


----------



## Song_Si

just my personal experiences
I've had numerous fleeting interactions with monks, the year we were in Phuket we were between Big Buddha temple and Wat Chalong, maybe being Phuket with the high number of foreigners they were more comfortable and we'd often converse in a limited manner - ie my poor Thai v their poor English.
Year 2 we were in Sa Kaeo province south east of Bangkok, rural and monks less likely to enter into conversation with me, except one whose goal seemed to be to teach me one new phrase each time our paths crossed, temple was 2.5km from home so quite often. In that time been through a wedding, funerals, an ordination ceremony, various religious festivals - suppose I'd say I'm neutral, no reason whatsoever to dislike have never seen or experienced anything negative.
Our neighbour's brother was a long-term monk and sometimes turned up in his robes, lit a smoke and fell asleep in the hammock. Everyone deserves a day off!
My partner's mother was not always so flattering towards them, suggesting some joined up to avoid having to work, and sometimes simply waved them away when they came collecting money for whatever new temple extension (there is always one on the go it seems); different story if they wanted food, that was ok by her.
On a Mekong boat trip in Cambodia we were cornered (no escape) by two young monks each had an old 'learn English' book and had question after question, harmless fun.
Three weekends ago we were at the beach near Laem Sing and a few hundred m away we saw a wave of orange . . . a wave indeed as they all went swimming in the sea, still in their robes. Maybe they were visiting, not local, it was quite a sight seeing maybe 50 splashing and having a good time. Human after all!


----------



## Bobr

Religion can be an easy way to make a living. Still most Monks just like most Catholic priests are probably decent people. I've known one at my school 4 years and he is certainly a good man. I do wonder about them however every time I go to Pantip in Bangkok and see them wandering around in there.


----------



## mikecwm

Buddhist monks have conquered their ego - right?
While travelling somewhere north of Ayudhaya my Thai wife and I passed a huge statue of a sitting Buddha.
We stopped to get a couple of photos and I asked her why the local monastary (we were obviously in a poor farming area) would spend so much of the locals money building such a huge statue.
Her answer had me in stitches.
She said without having to think about it - that it depends on how important the head monk thinks he is.
Wow - there you go - the answer to Buddhism. Hard to get away from the old EGO aint it.


----------



## Newforestcat

There are two sects of Buddhism. Each sect's monks seek the same ultimate goal which is nothingness/Nirvana but by different means. The first are 'city' (คามวาสี kaa-ma-waa-see) monks, wearing bright orange robes. They are there to guide the secular Buddhist communities to the ultimate goal. They are, most of the times, the monks you see all over Thailand. The other group is called 'forest' (อรัญวาสี a-run-ya-waa-see) monks who wear dark orange almost brown robes dyed by using natural pigment (s) easily found in the wild. They tend to be self-sufficient by living off the land, growing and eating organically grown fruits and veg and no meat. Also, they seek the ultimate goal within themselves by themselves. They do guide people who come to them to seek the ultimate goal, too. But they focus more on the practical stuff such as meditation than just preaching.

I was born a Buddhist, but believe in religious pluralism. I think the core of each religion is to promote morality to keep peace in society, on that basis, they are all good to me. I can see why the carrot and stick method has been used repeatedly through history. A lot of people are better at re-acting than acting, convince them that there is another world that is pure, perfect and peaceful such as heaven, they might start being nicer to one another, they might give you all the family silver to secure their reservations to heaven, etc.

I do feel that Thailand's Buddhism is getting too commercial, that there are some very good monks and that sadly there are also some sub-standard monks and criminals who are religious parasites. I don't go to temples that promote donations as tickets to heaven and hint that the more you give, the better you are. I am saddened by poor people taking out loans big enough to buy a secondhand car for each son to enter the monkhood for a few weeks and then spend a huge part of their lives paying off the debts just to get to heaven and to keep up with the Joneses. Why suffer in this life hoping your next is better through briberies? The Buddhist ultimate goal is to have no more life afterdeath just nothingness, no pain, no happiness just ultimate peace not heaven. 

I don't tend to give money directly to religious establishments except to fix a church's leaking or missing roof due to metal theives, etc. I don't use religion, wealth, or race as a criteria for anything. I always try to give money directly to the people who need it. 

IMHO, If you seek Nirvana or heaven, do it yourself. If you want to give away money, give it to those who promote and strive for sustainability so your money lasts longer. I do what I say LOL.

To answer the question, 

good monks do not tend to come out to recruit you or start with asking for donations. They should be wise and understanding enough to know that when you seek them, you are ready. I find my experiences with the 'forest' sect to be more benefitial to my intelligence and my soul. I prefer religions with no added extras but do understand that religions' longivity depends a lot on bricks and mortar and the preachers inside them who often cannot resist adapting/ modifying what they preach, just to serve their religions or themselves.


----------



## Newforestcat

Song_Si said:


> just my personal experiences
> I've had numerous fleeting interactions with monks, the year we were in Phuket we were between Big Buddha temple and Wat Chalong, maybe being Phuket with the high number of foreigners they were more comfortable and we'd often converse in a limited manner - ie my poor Thai v their poor English.
> Year 2 we were in Sa Kaeo province south east of Bangkok, rural and monks less likely to enter into conversation with me, except one whose goal seemed to be to teach me one new phrase each time our paths crossed, temple was 2.5km from home so quite often. In that time been through a wedding, funerals, an ordination ceremony, various religious festivals - suppose I'd say I'm neutral, no reason whatsoever to dislike have never seen or experienced anything negative.
> Our neighbour's brother was a long-term monk and sometimes turned up in his robes, lit a smoke and fell asleep in the hammock. Everyone deserves a day off!
> My partner's mother was not always so flattering towards them, suggesting some joined up to avoid having to work, and sometimes simply waved them away when they came collecting money for whatever new temple extension (there is always one on the go it seems); different story if they wanted food, that was ok by her.
> On a Mekong boat trip in Cambodia we were cornered (no escape) by two young monks each had an old 'learn English' book and had question after question, harmless fun.
> Three weekends ago we were at the beach near Laem Sing and a few hundred m away we saw a wave of orange . . . a wave indeed as they all went swimming in the sea, still in their robes. Maybe they were visiting, not local, it was quite a sight seeing maybe 50 splashing and having a good time. Human after all!


Well, I have been told they have nothing under the robes. Any Scottish or Burmese men want to ascertain that for us? LOL

But what a sight! I suppose, from memory, Chantaburi is a bit more hot and humid than the north where I am.


----------



## Newforestcat

mikecwm said:


> Buddhist monks have conquered their ego - right?
> While travelling somewhere north of Ayudhaya my Thai wife and I passed a huge statue of a sitting Buddha.
> We stopped to get a couple of photos and I asked her why the local monastary (we were obviously in a poor farming area) would spend so much of the locals money building such a huge statue.
> Her answer had me in stitches.
> She said without having to think about it - that it depends on how important the head monk thinks he is.
> Wow - there you go - the answer to Buddhism. Hard to get away from the old EGO aint it.


It is often all about saving face and keeping up with the Shinawatras! LOL


----------



## Song_Si

^^ just for you; poor quality pics, swimming at Paknam Khaem Nu on the Chanthaburi coast, April 2011

















and an older one, on a visit to Laem Sing May 2010 we went to the Oasis Dolphin show, and there were two busloads of young men there, they were from Chiang Rai, staying at a nearby temple. There is an option to get in and swim with the dolphins, but maybe the 400 baht fee was too much for them (as it was for us)


----------



## Newforestcat

The sea looks so lovely!!! Some of them looked like little monks, too. What a good life you have by the sea, ey! If Chantaburi has too many farang residents one day, it is down to you! LOL

Thanks for the pics. 

400 Bath each for both Thais and farangs? You do get to pay the Thai rates, don't you? I am not a fan of the two-rate system especially when it is clearly displayed. I just feel it is mean and psychologically bad. When I go to Europe, I never have to pay more because I am a tourist but because I am in a touristy area where everyone who is there pays more.


----------



## Song_Si

^ it was school holidays, so maybe they were 'temporary monks'

Two monks do a walk from a temple past our home each morning, it is about a 4km loop road they walk, mainly through orchards, a pleasant way to start the day; another one gets taken around in a motorbike sidecar as he can no longer walk more than a few steps. 

The Thai rates - don't start that one! The 400b was for everyone - even children, and we had two with us that day.

The English-speaking population has doubled here recently - four! A young teacher from England who seems quite unhappy and I don't expect he'll stay for all his 6mth contract, and the father of another teacher has moved here for 6-12 mths. Four is quite enough I think.


----------



## Newforestcat

Very sorry. 

I do pay farang rates for most things if my husband tags along. I told him not to, but he would not listen! Ours often is just a window shopping but nothing is quite like Thai markets.

I do often find very unrealistically high prices especially in touristy areas of Thailand. Instead of making some money, some shops look empty. 

I thought I read somewhere that a Thai driving license would secure a Thai price for any expat. Myth? 

I think there are 4-5 farangs here. I only ever saw (the back of) one whose car cut in front of ours dangerously. It was not love at first sight. 

I also saw another farang riding a moped Thai style in the next town, Kamphaengphet town centre:- on the wrong side of the road, helmet as a decoration in his front basket and a little bottle of Thai rice whiskey. He is a hundred times more Thai than I can ever be if I try. I saw a policeman shaking his head of the sight, too. It must have been pretty normal for him. 

Anyway, people around here are (I think) genuinely nice and kind to farangs. Being one of a few farangs in a little town must often feel like a few little goldfish in a small fishbowl being admired a little too much by children!


----------



## Song_Si

*Diet concerns for Thai monks*

back to the monks, this news item today - no more gifts of sweets and cola!



> *Monks suffer from health problems : study*
> July 31, 2012 2:38 pm
> *A research study indicates that almost half of Thai monks are overweight or are affected by non-communicable diseases.*
> 
> *The study focused on the health concerns of Thai monks and how to offer them food during the upcoming Buddhist Lent.*
> 
> The survey’s participants included 246 monks from the Dhammayuttika Nikaya and Mahayana movements in 11 provinces.
> 
> Fortyfive per cent of the monks experience varying levels of obesity, while 40 per cent of them face such diseases such as diabetes, high blood pressure and allergies, partly due to the rich, oily and sugarladed foods offered to them by the Buddhist faithful.
> 
> The average monk’s only sporting activities is walking in the morning while on rounds seeking alms, and sweeping temple courtyards. Only around 21 per cent have annual health checkups.
> 
> According to the study, some monks have more than three evening drinks each day, for they must abstain from eating food. However, some of the drinks offered to monks are not healthy, as they are mostly soft drinks with sugar, leading to diabetes.
> 
> A dualtrack campaign is being prepared to teach monks to select healthy drinks, and also to inform food donors about healthy food when offering alms to monks.


----------



## Newforestcat

Wow! We should next send them to boot camps! I think banning games consoles and private televisions in temples should help, too. 

Some monks work so hard, you tend to see them very often while the rest of them, must have been seeking Nirvana or watching TV's.


----------

